# Cats and dogs-how do yours get along?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

This question is for households who have both dogs and cats. How do yours get along together? Does your dog chase your cat, or does your cat chase your dog? Are they friends, enemies, or do they just tolerate each other?

My dogs hate any cats we come upon while on a walk, they will growl and try to go after them. We have 2 cats though in our house and occasionally my GSD will chase one of them (he doesn't growl at her) and if he succeeds in catching her he will only smell her but she will hiss at him and smack him with her paws, he only chases one of our cats because she runs when she see's him. Our calico cat doesn't run and he just sniffs her and then ignores her.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Allie (cat) hates my dogs so she has exiled herself to her own room.

Kaiser and Raven both chase Gatsby (cat) and chew on him a bit but neither are aggressive towards him.

Raven is not good with cats other than Gatsby; not sure about Kaiser.

Gatsby got outside once and both Raven and Kaiser were out. I was a little worried about how much more intense their chase was outside than it is normally inside. There is clearly a difference between cat inside and cat outside for both of them.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc loves the cat. The ancient, lazy, mean, diabetic cat who has never liked a dog in her life. When the weather got warm, the cat started sunning on the back deck and Havoc started grooming her. I intervened until I realized that the cat was enjoying it. So now the cat has a mohawk but is cleaner than she used to be.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I have two 4 year old kitties, Buddy and Nikki. They were just over a year old when Gunner came home at 8 weeks old. They were scared of him and always stayed behind the gates.
But as time progressed and the gates were removed, they started to settle in. We worked hard with Gunner on not chasing them and for the most part he doesn't.
Nikki, my female, tolerates him the most. He will lick her and she'll take it, then after being soaked, she'll walk away. Gunner doesn't chase her. If she's up on something and he puts his nose up to her, she'll lightly and so gingerly tap him on the nose. And never with claws.

Buddy is a different story. He'll hiss at Gunner, avoid him at all costs, and swat the living you know what out of him. Buddy does not like him. Gunner takes the swats for the most part, sometimes barking at him. And Buddy is definitely the chase-ee. 
It's funny how both cats act differently towards Gunner and he responds accordingly.

This is typical Gunner/Buddy behavior. Gunner thinks it's a game and a fun one at that.


----------



## JagersMommy (Aug 31, 2011)

We have three cats, our two older ones don't mind they just keep there distance on the cat tree, but our younger one cant stand jäger.

It's super cute cause they will all go on the ground and then jäger will rally them in a corner, herding them.  he just likes to play, but our cats don't understand. 

Overall they do get along.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Gunner, I love the video. That is exactly what my cat Julie does to Brutus when he catches her. Isn't it interesting how the dog just dodges the blows with so much tolerance?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Our Penny (cat) will run into a room where both dogs are, make a big show of arching her back and dance away on her tip toes to get them to chase her.

She's a creepy little black cat. Not afraid of anything, always sneaking around peeping up on people and dogs when they least expect it.

Penny pounces on Otto, sneaks up on him, trying to get a reaction out of him (or get him to chase her). He's learned to pounce at her, not on her, just pound the floor infront of her in half a playbow. They're hysterical together.

Penny learned at very young age who runs the dog pack and immediately kissed up to Morgan. Rubbing her legs, laying down to sleep with her (Moonie will then move, she's not a cuddler)

Morgan watches the cat all the time, doesn't so much chase her as herd her. If Penny sneaks out into the yard, Morgan's on her, herds her into a safe area. Sometimes she holds the cat down with her paw...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner SO wants to be friends, but Buddy will not comply. 
There's no aggression in Gunner towards Buddy. He always has this goofy look on his face, like he's trying to figure this cat out. 

One last one:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have 4 indoor kitties, and the 3 dogs, everybody gets along ok, except for Mr Grumpy , Jag, my male aussie,,the cats just avoid him, he grumbles if they are to close but doesn't do anything to them..

The girlz tho, jynx & Masi, are always sleeping with the kitties curled up,,my latest cat Boogie, is Masi's constant buddy, they stick together like glue or maybe they are just nosey and have to know what the other is up to


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

They get along okay, I think.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

All my cats and dogs have gotten along, with the exception of one female pup I had who was dangerously obessive over my cats. She never hurt them, but the way she would tense up, stalk, and stare, there was an edge to it that made me uncomfortable. I ended up rehoming her to a cat-free home.

Nowadays, everyone gets along and of course the puppy LOVES to play, but the cats generally rule the roost. Whenever I hear a pup getting too rowdy and a resultant hiss, I break it up. Now the puppy associates certain cat vocalizations with a reprimand, so she tends to back off when kitty gets upset. She's also learned that certain cats will tolerate more than others.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've had multiple cats and a dog living together
with no problem. i had a bird at the sametime that could
walk across the floor with no problems from the cats
or the dog. i also had chickens in the yard and everything was fine.
the dog i have now has no problems with cats. there were cats
in his puppy class. the cats had no problem walking around
the pups. i think it just a matter of socializing. the dog i have now
has no problems with horses or other farm animals. i knew we
were going to encounter horses in the woods so i made sure
he was around a lot of horses when he was a pup. i think getting along with other animals has a lot to do with socializing. when we introduce
our pups to other animals at a young age i think we diminish
the chances of bad behaviour in the future. training and socializing
is the key to having a well balanced dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends on Cracker's mood. He likes to chase the dogs, sit up and swat them in the face. Then the dogs get in trouble for seeing if his head fits in their mouths. The outside cats, Jax and Sierra both chase them. Jax for play and Sierra with intent to do harm. As long as the cats don't run then Jax stops. Sierra just needs a good cat to beat her up.


----------



## tjzick (Sep 5, 2011)

theres a wooden outline of a cat in my vets office. tony pulls at the leash and growls like he wants to kill it. doubt he would though. i wouldnt say he got along wit my bros cat for a week, but he didnt kill it.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I have an old cat (Tiger, abt 14, took in as stray kitten) and my oldest dog and the cat are totally neutral. My second dog likes to instigate and Tiger is scared to death of her but it has sure calmed down over the last year or so. Bailey the pup tries to test the cat and the cat will kick his butt. I am very careful though because Tiger the cat has claws and I worry about eyeballs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love those pics Lucia!!!

I think it is up to the personality of the cat to get along with the dog. My two are shy and will not come out without running, which means game on to the dogs. If I had a cat that had confidence and sauntered into the room owning it...my dogs would respect that. 
As of now, my cats live in certain rooms, come out when the dogs aren't around. I hate it, but it is the cats call on what goes on. Always up to the cats!
One of my cats is basically a feral that lives in the house, her name is scaredy cat(use to be cinnamontoast, she's longhaired and mats easily so I can't have her outside-high maintenance). I'm the only one that she'll come to. Both my cats are older~ 17 & 10 and are torti's.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Bunny and Jazz get along great with our kitty Gandalf. Gandalf and Bunny are good friends a play quite often whereas Jazz just chases the cat.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

The youngest 3 love to chase the 2 cats - they don't want to hurt them but they do love to chase them. The older dogs don't care about the cats.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

onyx'girl said:


> If I had a cat that had confidence and sauntered into the room owning it...my dogs would respect that.


That's Penny, she was never afraid of the dogs from the day we brought her home at 7 weeks old.
(gratuitous cute kitten pic)









She walked right up to the pair of the sitting outside DD's room (where she stayed until she was bigger). Looked up at them like 'wow you're tall!' Then she rubbed Morgan's leg. I guess Morgan looked more friendly... 

Morgan spent 3 months sitting outside Jackie's room, spring loaded HOPING the kitten would come out and she could play with her. Swirl her around on the floor with her foot. 

Morgan had a cancer scare in december. I spent 2 weeks thinking 'If she dies, she'll die happy that she finally had a cat who wanted to play with her'


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Someone once told me that how well your dog accepts a cat depends upon which one was there first. So if you got your cat first, then when you got your dog, he'd be more accepting of the cat. Opinions?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

We had a old half Siamese when Morgan was a pup. Romeo had played with 3 german shepherds before her but by the time she came around, old Ro would get a disgusted look and go hide under the bed for a nap.

Before we got Pen, a few people told me that kittens are more adaptable to dogs in the home than grown cats. The right outgoing fearless kitten...

Otto was 2 1/2, Morgan 9 when we got Pen. Otto had no idea what to make of her at first. She kept trying to play with his gorgeous tail and he did NOT like that.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Gunner SO wants to be friends, but Buddy will not comply.
> There's no aggression in Gunner towards Buddy. He always has this goofy look on his face, like he's trying to figure this cat out.
> 
> One last one:
> Buddy In The Box - Driving Gunner Insane! - YouTube


OMG GSDGunner, that is so much like Sasha. Yes, she is only four months old but she acts the exact same way with a couple of my cats. Big fat Rachel and her get along fine. I think it's because Rachel won't run and actually follows Sasha around the house for attention. Rachel is a big fat black cat with really thick fur and sometimes Sasha will just sit on her and clean her. I have to thank Sasha for the brushing of Rachel.  Otherwise, your GSD looks just like Sasha when she is messing with my other two cats. Are you sure it's safe? I am still trying to cope with that behavior.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

JulieBays said:


> OMG GSDGunner, that is so much like Sasha. Yes, she is only four months old but she acts the exact same way with a couple of my cats. Big fat Rachel and her get along fine. I think it's because Rachel won't run and actually follows Sasha around the house for attention. Rachel is a big fat black cat with really thick fur and sometimes Sasha will just sit on her and clean her. I have to thank Sasha for the brushing of Rachel.  Otherwise, your GSD looks just like Sasha when she is messing with my other two cats. Are you sure it's safe? I am still trying to cope with that behavior.


Lol, big fat Rachel, one of my cats is obese and I call her Fat Semper.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Each of the three dogs has a different relationship with each of the three cats. For the most part, all get along. Crazy White can get annoying when she whines and paws them, but she usually ignores them (they like to run on her face). All three mostly leave Old Bitch alone, occasionally rubbing on her. Beast...well Snack is like a mini Beast and she is the most interactive with all the dogs. She rules the house in her mind and mostly the dogs don't disabuse her of that fantasy. She will often attack them, eat from their bowls, etc. Cathole rarely comes down in the area of the dogs, but if he is love seeking he will ignore them unless they become too pushy- they he gets catholey and will look annoyed. When the ladies are about he will walk freely, but if it is Beast stalking about he rarely comes down on the floor and if he does he does not run, and is brief. Poor lunch- she is super doggie friendly. When she first moved in she rushed the Beast and he had no idea what was happening. He pinned her and then tried to get her to run (pushy nose). She hated that so now mostly stays asleep in the cat room when he is about.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

dogsnkiddos said:


> She will often attack them, eat from their bowls, etc.


Penny too. Morgan doesn't care if the cat wants a bit of her kibble. Otto, I killz you kitteh you even look at ma foodz.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It is always the CATS choice to accept or not a canine!! CATS *rule*, dogs drool....Even if we don't abide by that rule. 
It is what it is/dogs pretend to have a one up on a cat but they don't. 
The cookies in that stinky box are a draw no matter what!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

two cats and two dogs. One cat was raised by our dogs while the other was born into the house after we rescued mama off the side of the road not knowing she was pregnant at the time. Riley came into the house without cats and got smacked around by my inlaws cats a couple times and he realized it was not okay to be a butthead. Shasta was brought in while the cats were already here. The dogs know the cats are boss. Faith makes sure to remind Riley and Shasta she's the big bad (lil bitty 7lb kitty) that she may be small but she can still kick their butts if she wants to. BUT Faith was also the one raised by the dogs and is the one who will rub on them. Titan is okay with them but not overly friendly. He doesnt seek them out.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have four cats. Tanner was rough on them for a couple of years. Lots of lunging and chasing. But we stayed consistent in correcting him and always supervised. Now he is much, much more polite.

Addie the Aussie and Jackson the other GSD are wonderful with cats. They always have been. Riley, my Pug, cannot be trusted and will chase intensely at times. We have never been able to make much head way with his cat behavior. He was like this when he came into our home as an adopted adult dog and he is still this way over 6 years later.
Sheilah


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I only have one cat. He was in our house first. They all pretty much ignore each other. Sometimes my female wants to chase him.

I've walked into my daughter's room before and the cat and dogs were asleep on her bed together.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

When I first got a kitten, I was so afraid Cookie would hurt her, because she always tried to chase the cats outside. But she didn't, and in fact Tinker Bell (the cat) liked Cookie. Cookie chased Tink a bit, but it was in play. They played less when the cat grew up. Cookie would try to make her play, but Tink just ignored her when she wasn't in the mood.
That's when I began realizing that dogs usually chase cats just for fun, not because they "hate them" or want to "eat" them.
My grandmother's dog used to harass Tinker Bell, but she put up with it for the most part. According to my brother she scratched his nose once. I couldn't blame her, that dog was kind of annoying. He'd hump anything that was alive. I blame the fact that he didn't get enough exercise. A Jack Russell just wasn't the right dog for my grandma.

Cookie and Tink are both at the "Rainbow Bridge" now. Bet they're playing like old times.

I don't really know how Treader would get along with a cat. He loves to chase them. Once when the neighbor's cat refused to run he was barking and play bowing at her.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Well my two cats are littermates and 15 and a half now and one of them Molly ignores. The other one she is fine with, will sleep next to her but if Paris moves, it's all on (chasey, chasey).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 3 female cats and 2 dogs. 

My oldest cat, Chaos, doesn't like the dogs but she tolerates them. 

My cat, Wicked, absolutely hates the dogs and will slap them if they get too close.

My youngest cat, Monster, she is a dog lover, she is great with dogs, cuddles with them and plays with them.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't had any cats for years now. My last border collie loved cats.  She thought they tasted just like chicken.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Davey Benson said:


> She thought they tasted just like chicken.


Yeah Luther tried to convince Morgan of that. Morgan says they taste like her butt.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

It took a while, but now Caledon and Dakota are good friends. Caledon has recently taken over her kennel. If I tell her to kennel up and he's in it she will look at me, gently go in will nudge him with her nose to get him to move out. If he doesn't want to go she will find a spot and lay beside him. Caledon is an old boy now, almost 12, and has slowed down a lot in the last few years. He is the boss though. He can take over her kennel, her bed, and my lap.

Link, on the other hand will not warm up to the dog. He will not even be around when she is not kenneled. I feel very sorry for him. When Caledon passes, I think I'm going to have to get a kitten for him, or maybe my daughter will take him when she moves out. We do not allow the dog to go upstairs so he has an area of the house which is stress free for him.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My cat Ivy is not afraid of my dogs, they will occassionally chase her but she does not run from them very often so when they get up to her they just sniff. If I had to say one or the other was afraid I would say that my dogs are afraid of the cat, and she is an indoor only cat.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My cat rules the roost. Doesn't matter who it is, he will let everybody know whose in charge. 

Rascal with Koda








Rascal with Odin








Rascal with Zeus and Heidi









A funny one- look who has to have a leash on-


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have 2 cats & 3 dogs. My oldest cat, Spitz, is 18yrs old and he has had his fair share of raising puppys, he thinks hes a dog. He is extremely tolerant of anoying puppies but when he's had enough thats it. My other cat, Misty, 11 yrs old. She was a ferrel cat still extremely skitish. My youngest dog, Lakota, female almost 20 months old LOVES to chase Misty. When Misty comes in the house Lakota will not leave her alone, she follows her everywhere. I watch her like a hawk, she licks her head inbetween chewing her head. I will not trust them alone together at all.
My dogs do not tolerate cats outside of our pack. I don't know how it would go if I was to bring home a new kitty. Something tells me it would be interesting.
Spitz is the black kitty, he's always hanging out with the dogs. Even though Apache resource guards his food from the other animals, Spitz is allowed to "pick".


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

our last dog didn't chase or show much interest in the cats, but didn't mind when the cats cuddled up against her for warmth, till she got warm then got up to move .

Another one is best friends with the cats, they chase her around and paw at her muzzle to pull her down to lick them and play.

Our other dog would love to eat them, but has learned she can't, but she still likes to stalk intently and nip at the feet to get them to run. They aren't together unless supervised and when the intense stalking starts to turn to intense something else, i throw out a little reminder that it isn't acceptable and she returns to just stalking 

We have an understanding. The cats are funny though. One is respected, she doesn't mess with him and he's old with no claws. The female senses being stalked and is gone like a shot, The dog loves that. Our other guy just lays there and doesn't move, it pisses the dog off. which escalates her drive to get them to run. I have to watch her with him.

At first though she went to bite the cats in a not so good spot. Now she realizes they are ours, not hers and when she does get very intense, she nips by their feet, not at the cat itself, but that's as far as I let it go, because i'm sure if I wasn't there, we'd have dead cats.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Someone once told me that how well your dog accepts a cat depends upon which one was there first. So if you got your cat first, then when you got your dog, he'd be more accepting of the cat. Opinions?


Not necessarily. I do think it's easier to introduce a puppy to a resident cat than it is to introduce a kitten to an adult dog who has never been around one before - _generally_. But even so, it depends a lot on the dog and cat in question. I've introduced two kittens to Cassidy who was about a year old when we got Elvis and then Emmy came along a little less than a year later. And since then I've introduced three puppies - Dena, Keefer, and Halo, to both cats, so I've done it both ways.

A dog savvy cat who is not afraid and knows how to act around dogs is going to be better about not triggering prey drive, which will go a long way. As long as you've got a dog who can be trusted not to eat the cat, if a cat holds its ground it's much safer than if it runs, because running = prey and you really don't want that prey drive switch flipped in the brain. My dogs WILL chase the cats, but they won't hurt them. 

A cat at or above doggy eye level is an equal, and my cats know that if they jump up onto the furniture and are looking down on the dogs they're safe. I don't need to supervise them when I'm home, but I do not leave them alone together when I'm not around.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

My original gsd, Tamsen, used to get along very well with kitty
Gracie (who was a family member first) and I posted their
video here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/favorite-links-books-videos/166587-oldie-but-goodie-video.html

Gracie used to sometimes do what my husband called "kitty 
drive-bys" because she'd hide under the coffee table, and when
Tamsen came strolling through, would jump out from under the
table and pow pa pow pow at Tamsen and then retreat back under
the table! Was pretty cute to see Tamsen standing there asking
"What happened?" 

We have 3 kitties now (most recent adoption just a couple of 
weeks ago) and Sierra makes me very proud, she is very good
with all of them, but the older one doesn't interact with her too
much. The 2 younger kitties (about a year and a half, and five months)
interact very well, lots of purring and bitey-bite and snooting 
their bottoms and playful. It's wonderful to see, and I'm especially
glad because when we adopted Sierra, one of the questions I
asked was if they knew if she was good with cats, and they
didn't. So, took a chance with that, but all is well.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

Two dogs: Brody and Tsura.

Two cats: Adobe and Pixel.


Brody came first. Then Adobe, then Pixel, then Tsura.

Adobe was a stray and about a year old when we got him. Oddly enough, he took to Brody right away. Not even so much as a hiss. Pixel was adopted when he was a kitten. He was initially a little nervous of Brody, but then again, he was nervous of anything larger than his own head. He warmed up pretty quickly to Brody, too. In fact, he gets along better with Brody than he does with any human in the house.

Tsura came in as a puppy and we were a bit nervous about how the cats would react. Pixel was a little stand-offish at first, but Adobe very quickly adopted Tsura.

Tsura and Adobe are now pretty much inseparable. They'll chase each other around the house, roll around on the floor, and generally try to get the best of each other - but it's clear it's all in play.

Both cats are pretty well at ease with the dogs and will tolerate such indignities as the dogs climbing up on to the couch and not bothering to notice a cat is already sleeping there before plopping down. At first we worried about about this. Seeing a smooshed cat head poking out from underneath a 100+ pound German Shepherd can be a little unnerving... until said cat starts purring like an idiot.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Most of the time, the cats treat Bianca like she's some household item-- they ignore her and she ignores them most of the time. They will run around her or if she's in the way in the hallway they jump right over her! She doesn't even pick up her head or pay attention when this happens. Sometimes though one of the cats will rub on Bianca, or lick her face/ears. Sometimes Bianca will sniff/nuzzle or lick one of them too.
Sneakers is the exception, she is my senior cat who is very grumpy and doesn't like other animals. She stays away but if they come too close, she will swat Bianca or the other cats or even try to bite. Bianca backs away if that happens.

One of my cats Harlequin loves to groom anyone- other cats, humans, Bianca. One day I caught her just grooming Bianca's head thoroughly! I took several photos and 
then this video and she was still going:


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Virgil and the cat typically share this bed together...










I'm not sure how Virgil views the cat, he has only lived with a cat for 3 months, and he's still not completely 'use' to the idea. Whenever the cat comes into the living room Virgil will get very alert and typically jump up and race over to the cat and sniff at him. When the cat tries to move past Virgil, Virgil will block him and sniff some more. Typically the cat will tolerate him doing this, but from time to time he has swatted at Virgil (to which he just turns his head). It's an odd relationship -- so it'll be interesting to see how it evolves over time.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Mine sometimes share a bed too, but usually only if Bianca was there first because she doesn't seem to think there's enough room for her if there's already a cat on the bed...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

valb said:


> "kitty drive-bys"


HAHA, now that's just funny.  My kitty is somewhat guilty. Never heard it put like that... hahaha, love it.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if they bond cats will use gsd to their advantage 


gsd seem good with their own cats but they know what cat is theirs and what cat isnt theirs they recognize right away cats use this to their advantage and mine seems to get my gsd to do her dirty work for her if another cat or animal is on her turf she will lure them towards me and the gsd fence when we come outside the gsd willl see an animal that does not belond near the fence and scares the living crap out of them


so in a way a gsd can be a cats best friend keeping them safe from other cats and animals i didnt think this was possible till i saw it in the end the cat gets he whole territory to itself without lifting a paw


we keep birds i use to get coyotes jumping my fence at night sometimes but since we got our dog they are terrified to come within 100 yards of the fenced area even when shes not there i didnt think that they would be scared of a gsd but shes so forward towards them and treats them like she treats a fox my next door neibour noticed this also we had hUGE HUGe rabbit population burst this year cause the coyotes do not come on our property anymore cause of my dog shes just as effective if not more than a komador and shes not even out there at night without me something about her scares them. I imagine a coyote being smarter than a dog can sense dogs that are afraid of them and dogs that have no fear of them not sure. The coyotes wont cross my dogs teritory my neibours first pointed it out and now i got cameras set up for fun.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

We recently acquired a stray bengal cat. She loves tormenting Jake thru the windows, or by sitting in the kitchen whenever Jake is in his kennel. However, whenever Jake is free in the house, she confines herself to the master bedroom til he is put outside or in his kennel. The one time she "braved" walking up to him while he snoozed in the kitchen, he lifted his head and she freaked, and bolted.

Jake is VERY interested in her. His previous home had an indoor cat, which he appearently got along with, but whenever we go for walks, he goes into crazy mode trying to get at them. When a neighbor cat stupidly used our backyard as a shortcut, Jake caught it and flung it in the air like he does a football... cat scurried up the fence, soaked in drool, hissing and ran... because of this, we don't wanna take chances and fully support their self-imposed "timeshare" of the house.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

This is about as close as Buddy (the orange one) likes to get. Usually he keeps one eye on Gunner at all times.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Someone once told me that how well your dog accepts a cat depends upon which one was there first. So if you got your cat first, then when you got your dog, he'd be more accepting of the cat. Opinions?


that is not true in my house, we had my cat for ten years before we got my shepherd and my shepherd wants to kill my cat (or any cat for that matter) we keep them complete separate.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i am scared to let my cat in to the yard also sometimes cause if she bolts like she does sometimes might trigger prey drive


people have to understand some dogs will never be safe with dogs no matter what and will alwayss want to kill them i have seen these dogs they will go for a cats head and try to bite it off its not a happy site these dogs may not be common but they are out there


doesnt have anything to do with prey drive/ cause the 2 dogs that i saw that had this had low prey drive they just wanted to murder cats it was pure cat aggression scary as **** cause it would out of no way lung and snap i will NEVER own a dog like that no matter what i dont believe u can stop these dogs i was told even electric collars wont work it might look like they work for a short time but it will come back


----------



## wolfman (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't really know, as we don't have one. Love dogs, not to fond of cats though.


----------

